# VW Touring Car?



## OldDudeInACar (Mar 18, 2012)

Stumbled across this YouTube video. I'm new here, but am trying to find out if anyone remembers a VW Jetta racing in the Touring Car Championship. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJuWzAYL11o


----------



## vwjohns (Apr 20, 2012)

yes,was in sebring for that race(spectator).if i remember correctly it was a canadian team,U.S. rules prevented some suspension modes that kept them from being front runners.was cool to see.


----------

